# Jig on RW



## Nasanut (Sep 21, 2004)

I saw Bob using a dovetail jig on RW and wondered where he got the device. I want to get or make meself one like it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nasanut, I believe the jig you refer to is from "Oak Park". Most of Bob & Ricks jigs come from there. Click on the Oak Park banner at the top of this page and it should take you to their web site. Happy hunting.


----------

